# Люди, которые указывают путь!



## Гарри (25 Сен 2015)

Джордано Бруно, Галилео Галилей, доктор Роджерс. Мало таких, но они есть.

<<<_На фотографии запечатлен доктор Джеймс Роджерс. В 1965 году он был приговорен к казни на электрическом стуле за так называемый “массачусетский эксперимент”, однако за два дня до казни, будучи в камере, он покончил с собой, отравившись цианидом калия, ампулу которого принес ему кто-то из его пациентов.

Недавно “Массачусетский университет психологии и невропаталогии”, в котором работал доктор Роджерс, официально заявил, что этот эксперимент имеет большое научное значение, а его эффективность неоспорима. В связи с этим ректор университета доктор Филл Розентерн попросил прощения у оставшихся родственников Джеймса. А все дело в том, что доктор Джеймс Роджерс использовал уникальную, разработанную им самим методику вылечивания казалось бы безнадежных больных. Он усиливал их паранойю настолько, что новый ее виток исправлял предыдущий. Иными словами, если человек считал, что везде вокруг него ползают жуки, доктор Роджерс говорил ему, что так оно и есть. Весь мир покрыт жуками. Некоторые особо чувствительные люди их видят, остальные же настолько привыкли к этому, что просто не замечают их. Государство все знает, но держит это в тайне, дабы не допускать паники. Человек уходил совершенно уверенный, что с ним все в порядке, смирялся и старался не замечать жуков. Через какое-то время он чаще всего переставал их видеть. На суде выступал некто Аарон Платновский, который болел когнетивно-энфазийным расстройством. Он считал, что он жираф. Ни логические доводы, ни сравнение его фотографии с изображением жирафа не помогали. Он был уверен в этом абсолютно. Он перестал разговаривать, отказывался принимать обычную пищу, кроме листьев.

Доктор Роджерс попросил одного знакомого биолога написать небольшую статью в которой более-менее научно описать недавнее ошеломительное открытие ученых: в природе существуют жирафы, которые практически ничем не отличаются от людей. То есть отличия есть – чуть больше сердце, чуть меньше селезенка, но и поведение и внешний вид и даже образ мысли совершенно совпадают. Ученые не разглашают эту информацию, чтобы не допустить паники, а эту статью должен сжечь любой, кто ее прочтет. Больной успокоился и социализировался. К моменту судебного процесса он работал аудитором в крупной фирме в Колорадо. Увы, суд штата счел доктора Роджерса шарлатаном, а эксперимент — бесчеловечным. Его приговорили к высшей мере. Он отказался от последнего слова, но передал судье письмо, которое просил опубликовать в какой-нибудь газете. Письмо опубликовала “The Massachusetts Daily Collegian”. Письмо заканчивалось словами: “Вы слишком привыкли к мысли, что все воспринимают мир одинаково. Но это не так. Если вы соберетесь вместе и попытаетесь пересказать друг-другу самые простые и очевидные для вас понятия, то поймете, что все вы живете в совершенно разных мирах. И лишь ваш комфорт определяет ваше психическое спокойствие. В таком случае человек, считающий, что он жираф и живущий в мире с этим знанием, так же нормален, как человек, считающий, что трава зеленого цвета, а небо синего. Кто-то из вас верит в НЛО, кто-то в Бога, кто-то в утренний завтрак и чашку кофе.

Живя в гармонии со своей верой – вы совершенно здоровы, но стоит вам начать защищать свою точку зрения – как и вера в Бога, она заставит вас убивать, вера в НЛО – бояться похищения, вера в чашку кофе по утру станет центром вашего мироздания и разрушит вашу жизнь. Физик начнет приводить вам аргументы того, что небо не синего цвета, а биолог докажет, что трава не зеленая. В конце концов вы останетесь один на один с пустым, холодным и совершенно не известным вам миром, которым наш мир скорее всего и является. Не важно, какими призраками вы населяете ваш мир. Пока вы в них верите, они существуют, пока вы с ними не сражаетесь – они не опасны”._>>>


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2015)

Умнейший человек!
Спасибо!


----------



## Марина геолог (27 Сен 2015)

Друзья мои, когда я посещаю заведующую терапевтическим отделением нашей районной поликлиники на предмет продления листка нетрудоспособности.....мне кажется, что я продала Гитлеру планы и карты укреплений перед началом ВОВ, что причина войн и напряженности на Ближнем Востоке, санкции ЕС и проигрыш нашей сборной по хоккею (и футболу) - это всё моих рук дело. 
Если бы не эта проклятая грыжа и не было бы необходимости посещать милейшего доктора - так бы и жила не зная, что из за таких как я ВСЁ И ПРОИСХОДИТ. 
Так что...мир мой рухнул. Ем яблоки и думаю: что делать, чтобы вернуться в прежнее состояние обыкновенного человека. Ведь завтра, как каждые три дня, мне надо явиться на высший Суд, где Роджерс отдыхает и нервно курит....  и там опять вскроется страшная тайна моего второго "я". Ужос!


----------

